# RCI points membership ending



## fieroman (May 12, 2012)

If I let my points membership end,does my points week automatical become just a week .Also,if I decide in a couple of yrs.to rejoin rci points,is my week still a points week?


----------



## ronparise (May 12, 2012)

fieroman said:


> If I let my points membership end,does my points week automatical become just a week .Also,if I decide in a couple of yrs.to rejoin rci points,is my week still a points week?



I just went through this with a points week at VacationVillage at Parkway

They have a form that they want you to sign to cancel your points membership. Call and they will send it to you

Once cancelled my week reverted back to a weeks week (you may have to pay a weeks membership fee if you dont already have a weeks membership

The form that they have you sign makes it clear that to make it a points week again you will have to pay your resorts fee to make that happen


----------



## presley (May 12, 2012)

I just spoke over the phone with my resort and told them I didn't want points anymore.  She said she would change it beginning 2014 (the next use year) and told me to use up my RCI points by January so that I wouldn't have to pay RCI again.


----------



## fieroman (May 19, 2012)

What if I wanted to sell my points week after my rci points membership ends.Isn't a points week always a points week until the owner has it changed through the resort?Or does RCI have control to change it to a regular week without permission from owner?


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 19, 2012)

No!

You always have a Week ownership, which is what you deed says. If you let the RCI Points membership expire or you cancel it, you are permanently ending the POINTS membership associated with that deeded Fixed week. To get the points membership back (either you or the new owner for the deeded week), you will have to PAY to convert into that membership type.


----------



## Jennie (May 21, 2012)

It's best to leave your week in Points. You can call RCI (or go to their website) each year and just tell RCI that you want to use the underlying fixed deed week yourself that year instead of receiving the points. Notification needs to be done between 9-13 months before the check-in date. They cannot deny your request and there are no additional costs for doing this. You can do it every year or just certain years--your choice. Just remember to contact RCI during the specified time period.  If you don't do it on time, RCI will automatically take control of your week that year and deposit the Points into your RCI Points account. They will then be usable for 3 years. If you remain in the Points program you will automatically receive the points in any year when you take no action  

Any year in which you remove your week from the Points program you can do anything you want with it--use it, rent it, have a friend use it, or even deposit it with a different exchange program e.g. Interval International, San Francisco Exchange Company, Dial-an-exchange, etc.. so long as they are willing to accept it. Some charge fees, some don't.

If you permanently remove your week from the RCI Points program, but want to remain in the traditional RCI weeks program, you will have to pay the same membership fee as you do now. When you have an RCI Points account, your weeks membership is free.  

There is really no advantage to dropping out of the Points program so long as you remember to remove your week each year on time if you don't want the Points that year. It will be much easier to sell your week if it is already in Points. Some resorts charge a rip-off fee of up to $2,000. to convert it back to Points. There is just a small transfer fee involved to register the new owner in the RCI Points program if you are already in it.


----------



## GuitarKidd (May 21, 2012)

Jennie said:


> It's best to leave your week in Points. You can call RCI (or go to their website) each year and just tell RCI that you want to use the underlying fixed deed week yourself that year instead of receiving the points. Notification needs to be done between 9-13 months before the check-in date. They cannot deny your request and there are no additional costs for doing this. You can do it every year or just certain years--your choice. Just remember to contact RCI during the specified time period.  If you don't do it on time, RCI will automatically take control of your week that year and deposit the Points into your RCI Points account. They will then be usable for 3 years. If you remain in the Points program you will automatically receive the points in any year when you take no action
> 
> Any year in which you remove your week from the Points program you can do anything you want with it--use it, rent it, have a friend use it, or even deposit it with a different exchange program e.g. Interval International, San Francisco Exchange Company, Dial-an-exchange, etc.. so long as they are willing to accept it. Some charge fees, some don't.
> 
> ...



Ok, with that said.  We are obtaining 12K BG Points for Harbor Lights in Myrtle Beach.  Bluegreen comes with a RCI membership.  Will we have to tell RCI that we don't want the points automatically every year if we choose to stay at our home resort, and if we don't our week is put into RCI's pool of resorts, and we then potentially lose our resort that week.  It's deeded for week 26 FYI.


----------



## ttt (May 21, 2012)

GuitarKidd said:


> Ok, with that said.  We are obtaining 12K BG Points for Harbor Lights in Myrtle Beach.  Bluegreen comes with a RCI membership.  Will we have to tell RCI that we don't want the points automatically every year if we choose to stay at our home resort, and if we don't our week is put into RCI's pool of resorts, and we then potentially lose our resort that week.  It's deeded for week 26 FYI.



Bluegreen points are not RCI points and has it's own set of rules.


----------



## ronparise (May 21, 2012)

Jennie said:


> It's best to leave your week in Points. You can call RCI (or go to their website) each year and just tell RCI that you want to use the underlying fixed deed week yourself that year instead of receiving the points. Notification needs to be done between 9-13 months before the check-in date. They cannot deny your request and there are no additional costs for doing this. You can do it every year or just certain years--your choice. Just remember to contact RCI during the specified time period.  If you don't do it on time, RCI will automatically take control of your week that year and deposit the Points into your RCI Points account. They will then be usable for 3 years. If you remain in the Points program you will automatically receive the points in any year when you take no action
> 
> Any year in which you remove your week from the Points program you can do anything you want with it--use it, rent it, have a friend use it, or even deposit it with a different exchange program e.g. Interval International, San Francisco Exchange Company, Dial-an-exchange, etc.. so long as they are willing to accept it. Some charge fees, some don't.
> 
> ...



You say "you can do anything you want with it--use it, rent it, have a friend use it, or even deposit it with a different exchange program."..... But can you deposit it to RCI weeks for tpu instead of points.

Not every case is as clear cut as you make it

I found that for my use, I had more options in RCI weeks than points. also since I own Wyndham and get a rci weeks account with that ownership. cancelling my points account saved me some money


----------



## GuitarKidd (May 21, 2012)

ttt said:


> Bluegreen points are not RCI points and has it's own set of rules.



That I understand.  However, RCI membership is already included.  Is there something that I have to do with RCI as well as Bluegreen if I want my week with Bluegreen.  The previous poster almost made it sound as if I don't advise both BG and RCI that my week will go to RCI or something along those lines.


----------



## Mel (May 22, 2012)

fieroman said:


> What if I wanted to sell my points week after my rci points membership ends.Isn't a points week always a points week until the owner has it changed through the resort?Or does RCI have control to change it to a regular week without permission from owner?


RCI cannot change it without permission, but if you let your points membership end, that may be considered tacit permission.  You will need to ask your home resort, as the process will be different at each resort.  It also depends on whether you joined a points mini system within your home resort, in which case you might need to end your local points membership to end points within RCI. 


Jennie said:


> It's best to leave your week in Points. You can call RCI (or go to their website) each year and just tell RCI that you want to use the underlying fixed deed week yourself that year instead of receiving the points. Notification needs to be done between 9-13 months before the check-in date. They cannot deny your request and there are no additional costs for doing this. You can do it every year or just certain years--your choice. Just remember to contact RCI during the specified time period.  If you don't do it on time, RCI will automatically take control of your week that year and deposit the Points into your RCI Points account. They will then be usable for 3 years. If you remain in the Points program you will automatically receive the points in any year when you take no action
> 
> Any year in which you remove your week from the Points program you can do anything you want with it--use it, rent it, have a friend use it, or even deposit it with a different exchange program e.g. Interval International, San Francisco Exchange Company, Dial-an-exchange, etc.. so long as they are willing to accept it. Some charge fees, some don't.
> 
> ...


But as Ron pointed out, if you want to use the week as TPU within RCI weeks, you have to pull it out of RCI Points.  You might wonder why someone would do that, bit the weeks I own are a prime example of why - my Spring weeks on the beach give the same or better TPU as my fall Orange Lake week.  If I join Points, they will be worth fewer points (and they will now be managed by Holiday Inn Club, so they would all be in their point system in order to be in RCI Points - a mini system as discussed above).


GuitarKidd said:


> Ok, with that said.  We are obtaining 12K BG Points for Harbor Lights in Myrtle Beach.  Bluegreen comes with a RCI membership.  Will we have to tell RCI that we don't want the points automatically every year if we choose to stay at our home resort, and if we don't our week is put into RCI's pool of resorts, and we then potentially lose our resort that week.  It's deeded for week 26 FYI.



You need to talk to Bluegreen.  Since your membership includes Bluegreen, you can't just "cancel" it.  Mini systems each have their own set of rules - you would need to tell Bluegreen you want to use your week, and they should take care of making sure RCI doesn't think they have use of your week.  When you deposit your points to RCI "by default" that might not mean the RCI gets your specific week.  I know with Holiday Inn Club it doesn't work that way.  Your points stay within the mini-system until you tell them you want to use them through RCI.  They probably bulk bank points on behalf of their membership, and assign them as needed.


----------



## smithiekid (May 22, 2012)

Bluegreen points are just that Bluegreen , the RCI membership comes with the payment of the $129 club dues.
RCI does not enter into it at all.
If you want to use your underlying week then all you have to do is tell Bluegreen at anytime from 13 months out to 11 months 1 day ,at the 11 month out date that week goes into the pool for all owners to use leaving you your points to use anywhere within the Bluegreen system.
If you wish to use your Bluegreen points through RCI then log in to Bluegreenonline and you can then enter the Bluegreen /RCI web page , here it lists how many BG points you have . All you then have to do is find a resort/unit/time that interests you click on it and it will tell you how many Bluegreen points you need, confirm the reservation , pay the exchange fee and the points will be deducted from your Bluegreen account. RCI does not have any access to your Bluegreen points untill you confirm a reservation with them


----------

